# Moving whatsapp from windows phone to android phone? - spartakoss



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello,
to all of you.
Actually I want to move my whatsapp conversations from Lumia 625 to Android that is Note 3, but I don't know how to do this?  Can you tell me Is there any app or software to do this? Reply soon.
Thank You.
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## $hadow (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't know it will work since I have used it with android to android transfer only but make a backup in the watsapp and copy that backup of the phone after installing the whatsapp in the setup you will be prompted to restore the backup.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2015)

Give this a read:



> You can transfer chats from one Android phone to another. To do so, please follow these steps:
> 
> To start, make a backup of your most recent chats.
> Go to WhatsApp > Menu Button > Settings > Chat settings > Backup conversations.
> ...



Yes it's mentioned only for Android phones but it just might work for WP too.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 18, 2015)

My mother has a Lumia 520 with Windows 8, the Whatsapp folder is empty, I've read somewhere that Whatsapp files are inaccessible in Windows mobile, so transferring from Windows to Android is not possible.

There might be some complex process involving backing up of Whatsapp in some format, converting it to something like sql ( not sql , maybe something similar ) and then inserting it into Android, but to be honest I tried to google about it but didn't get any decent solutions.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2015)

^^ Yeah that's the thing. I haven't read about crossplatform migration of WhatsApp messages yet. I guess it's just not possible because of the different format they might be using to store in WP/iOS devices.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah I was thinking about it that's why I was not sure regarding this. It might not be possible overall.


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello,
Thank You Guys for all the replies and useful info, actually I read on the faq section of whatsapp's official site that windows to android tranfer of whatsapp conversations are not possible, but some times ago I read somewhere on the net that it can be done, so if you can help me in this regards, it would be great, actually I don't want to loss previous chats, anyways Hope to see reply soon.
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## GEEK_LEARNS (Apr 1, 2016)

Xkoiul said:


> You can copy your whatsapp from your windoes phone to your computer then move it to android, other way is try phone transfer application.



Hello,
Will the solution that you mentioned work? I don't think so.Anyways, Experienced members of this forum please comment on this.
Thank You.
GEEK_LEARNS


----------



## ChristopherMAnaya (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes, I agree with your point you can only transfer the conversation from Android to Android not from Android to Windows phone.


----------



## Willa Foster (Jul 28, 2016)

Maybe you could try to export WhatsApp conversations to google drive or email messages to gmail. Or find a third party whatsapp transfer tool for help.


----------



## spartakoss (Aug 17, 2016)

In Android phones, you can choose to back all your chats and other contents in Google drive by connecting your WhatsApp account to your Google account.

In Windows phone, your chats are backed up every day around midnight to your SD card. You can also choose to back up manually by selecting backup option.

However, you cannot port the backedup messages and other contents of WhatsApp to either platforms. Chats in Android cannot be ported or recovered in Windows phone and backups in Windows phone cannot be recovered when switched to Android.

However, you can manually transfer all your SD card contents such as photos and videos to the other phone and email your chats.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 17, 2016)

i think i did xfer my chats backup from android to WP when migrating. this is of concern to me as well as have to move back to android in some time.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 24, 2016)

cross platform whatsapp transfer isnt possible at all unfortunately
the only exception is BB10 and Android , they share a lot of code thats why


----------



## vikas tanwar (Sep 19, 2016)

Follow these step for Moving whatsapp from windows phone to android phone. To start, make a backup of your most recent chats. Go to WhatsApp > Menu Button > Settings > Chat settings > Backup conversations. Next, transfer this backup to your new Android phone. If your phone has an external microSD card, take the microSD card out of your old phone, and pop it into your new one.


----------



## GEEK_LEARNS (Sep 20, 2016)

vikas tanwar said:


> Follow these step for Moving whatsapp from windows phone to android phone. To start, make a backup of your most recent chats. Go to WhatsApp > Menu Button > Settings > Chat settings > Backup conversations. Next, transfer this backup to your new Android phone. If your phone has an external microSD card, take the microSD card out of your old phone, and pop it into your new one.



Hey,
I want to know Will it work?
GEEK_LEARNS


----------



## dee14 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi guys, anyone tried this? - Backup WhatsApp chats on OneDrive on Windows > Head to desktop > Download WhatsApp chat backup files from OneDrive to desktop > Upload WhatsApp chat backup files from desktop to Google Drive > On the new Android phone, install WhatsApp > On getting a prompt for restore, hopefully, it'll find the WhatsApp chat files backup in the Google Drive.

I say 'hopefully' because I haven't really tested this method. I am about to though, soon, since I'm done with the beautiful-UI-but-very-restricted (only because of the limited apps)-Windows, and will hopefully learn to love Android and become a loyalist. Who knows!


----------



## arnold (Jul 26, 2017)

dee14 said:


> Hi guys, anyone tried this? - Backup WhatsApp chats on OneDrive on Windows > Head to desktop > Download WhatsApp chat backup files from OneDrive to desktop > Upload WhatsApp chat backup files from desktop to Google Drive > On the new Android phone, install WhatsApp > On getting a prompt for restore, hopefully, it'll find the WhatsApp chat files backup in the Google Drive.
> 
> I say 'hopefully' because I haven't really tested this method. I am about to though, soon, since I'm done with the beautiful-UI-but-very-restricted (only because of the limited apps)-Windows, and will hopefully learn to love Android and become a loyalist. Who knows!



Could you do it with success?
I am trying this now. Not sure if I could successfully do it. Let's see!


----------



## syed umar amin (Jan 17, 2018)

Poomker said:


> Ok , i have did it , there are a lot of ways ,this method is very convenient for us ,


Can you please explain the procedure in detail, as windows phone sd card may not be rcognized in android phone.


----------



## Johnk Wilson (Sep 7, 2018)

Transferring whatsapp from windows phone to android phone would be easier. 
Transfer for Mobile (Win & Mac) is a powerful software to transfer files between two devices. With it, the whole transferring process can be completed in 3 steps and no any data will be deleted or lost during the process.


----------

